# Diverse property solution (don't trust)



## dsr (Oct 8, 2014)

Hey every one out there don't not go to work for them the will screw you over with in (in my case )it was 3 months 
ever since day 1 i started they have all ways made me wait to get my check and they will and do have every excuse in the book 
it will take you 2 extra weeks every time payday is avail 
they are able to take jobs away after you have done them and because of they way they do there paying you will not and do not get paid for every job (i think this is called skimming off the top)
the company is a bunch of scammers they scammed me out of a total of $9,000 since the summer and there is nothing you can do about it like they told me prove it 
and with the way they do things you will never see it so just face the fact that... If you go to work for them then you are just asking them to screw you in the but with no vaseline ....
Please tell them no more scamming us this business is hard enough 
lets work together and get rid of companies like this!!!!


----------



## dsr (Oct 8, 2014)

*To every preservationist*

Lets all start working together and take all the preservation companies that like to screw every one down 
make a least on here and not any one apply and also be a man with your business ethics and call the client and let them know what they are doing (if you got the balls)
the first company not to work for :
Diverse property solution


----------



## dsr (Oct 8, 2014)

*Any one man enough*

Any one man enough and chicken to post on here their experience
with diverse property solutions out of michigan


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Notify their clients, I know LPS is one of them. I have heard this before about Jack


----------



## Framer1901 (Nov 2, 2013)

I used to work for them, when I stopped working there was some outstanding money that took some work in getting.

In the end, Angie made it right - I give her two thumbs up because she's one of the few who did.

In my experience, the people working there were generally great to deal with - you can't blame the staff or company for all the BS that flows down to them - nature of the business hence why I'm out.


----------



## MKT (May 7, 2014)

I have worked for them off and on for about 3 years. They are a good company to pick up additional work from to fill in gaps. 

I have never had a problem with them paying, always on time, not to far out on the cycle either. 

I think they have a downfall with contractors that do not know what they are doing, I know they reassign jobs that were done improperly or not completed in a timely manner which I personally find acceptable.

Angee Jack & all the long term office staff are easy too work with.


----------



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

They have 5 bros also, wrked for them last year, and left cause they didnt pay as promised, and we had also just gotten screwed by jay(mrs) so wasnt in the mood to go thru it again... I stay away from companies that make you wait 30...45 days for pay, as they get paid well before that, i also put a list up of a few that have done us over in the past and there adds are on craigslist so watch out!


----------



## Framer1901 (Nov 2, 2013)

Wait 30 days to be paid, even 45 seems long to you? 

30 Days is the norm in the business world, giving an extra two weeks when being paid by the middle man isn't absurd either.


----------



## Terry29 (Feb 6, 2015)

*DSR Post*

I have to disagree with DSR about working for Diverse Property. They have been a good company to work for. I have been with them for almost 9 months. They pay within 45 days and then twice a month after that. I personally only had a couple of discrepancies, that Angee Dawson took care of within a timely manner. So this kind of talk makes no sense. In this field, if we CONTRACTORS do the work and within a timely manner, we should get paid. The problem comes in when the majority of us out there do not complete the work correctly, turn it in late, etc. As we all should know, when we do these things it affects their scoring with clients. So penalties should be expected. Believe me, when my workers are late, halfway do the job, etc. They have no job!!!! The staff has been great. They answer questions and have not given me a lot of hassle. Just to give you insight on some of the contractors that they deal with, there was a gentleman (actually with your same initials) who lied to them and said they had a daughter with Leukemia, even sent a photo. Turns out the photo was from an advertising for one of the Leukemia hospitals in Florida. Now that my friend is the definition of Dishonest, Scammer, and Cheater.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Welcome Terry. You should stop by the intro section and let us know a little about yourself. Usually when the first post from a newb is a defense about a regional, folks tend to look at it as a little skewed. Look forward to your contributions on other topics as well.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Terry29 said:


> I have to disagree with DSR about working for Diverse Property. They have been a good company to work for. I have been with them for almost 9 months. They pay within 45 days and then twice a month after that. I personally only had a couple of discrepancies, that Angee Dawson took care of within a timely manner. So this kind of talk makes no sense. In this field, if we CONTRACTORS do the work and within a timely manner, we should get paid. The problem comes in when the majority of us out there do not complete the work correctly, turn it in late, etc. As we all should know, when we do these things it affects their scoring with clients. So penalties should be expected. Believe me, when my workers are late, halfway do the job, etc. They have no job!!!! The staff has been great. They answer questions and have not given me a lot of hassle. Just to give you insight on some of the contractors that they deal with, there was a gentleman (actually with your same initials) who lied to them and said they had a daughter with Leukemia, even sent a photo. Turns out the photo was from an advertising for one of the Leukemia hospitals in Florida. Now that my friend is the definition of Dishonest, Scammer, and Cheater.


LMAO!!!!:icon_confused:


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Terry29 said:


> . . .Just to give you insight on some of the contractors that they deal with, there was a gentleman (actually with your same initials) who lied to them and said they had a daughter with Leukemia, even sent a photo. Turns out the photo was from an advertising for one of the Leukemia hospitals in Florida.


Well. . .It appears that this DSR outfit is extremely guilty of not knowing how to keep contractor information confidential (appearently even giving out names) to their other contractors. 
Or, do you actually work for DSR and have first hand knowledge? Hmmmm. . .


----------



## Terry29 (Feb 6, 2015)

*Gtx63*

Hey GTX63,

Thanks for the invite. I know it is out of the norm for people to defend others, especially in this day and time. But I defend them because I know them and "right is right". There is not such thing as a perfect company, but I have had the opportunity to work for Diverse and I have not had a negative experience. Especially considering some of the other companies that I have worked for. I know what it's like to work for a company and not be compensated for your work (into the thousands). But this isn't one of them. Thanks again for your reply!


----------



## Terry29 (Feb 6, 2015)

*ProPresPro*

ProPresPro- If you have worked in the field of Property Preservation, you know that er run into other contractors at the job sites. We know each other, heck we work around each other all the time. Do you really think I called their office and one of the workers gave me the info? No, I don't think so. I found this website trying to find information on some other companies that I was looking to do business with and I started not to even join. But when I read/hear things said that aren't true, about people that I know- I have a problem with that. And after getting some of the responses to my post, I believe I will likely remove myself. It appears to me that no one wants to hear the good experiences that people have with a company, you just want the bad and the ones that are not true. I am sick of the negativity!!! My father used to say "If you don't have anything good to say, don't say it at all". By no means am I saying that there would be contractors who didn't have some type of issues with their company, but I have not had any that they did not resolve. So I apologize if I wasn't negative enough for you!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Terry, if only positives were allowed on this forum, regionals and nationals would be much richer than they already are. Lawsuit, liens, state intervention would never have taken place.
The _ private_ mortgage field service/preservation industry better resembles a real and honest way to make a living, not the 3rd party guys that haven never even stepped foot in the states they service. New posters continue to believe the only preservation work is what is sent out by companies such as MCS or Core Logic. It isn't, they have simply hijacked part of the industry and Preservation Talk makes it a point to let people know that.
Nothing personal, and please feel free to posts any positives that you see for the benefit of others.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Terry29 said:


> ProPresPro- If you have worked in the field of Property Preservation,


I have a few weeks of experience. . .



> you know that er run into other contractors at the job sites. We know each other, heck we work around each other all the time. Do you really think I called their office and one of the workers gave me the info?


Yes.



> No, I don't think so.


DOH!. . ., wrong one. I thought I thought that, but evidently I didn't.



> I found this website trying to find information on some other companies that I was looking to do business with and I started not to even join. But when I read/hear things said that aren't true, about people that I know- I have a problem with that.


Excellent reason to join, as a matter of fact, I think the majority of the members here initially joined for the same reason. 



> And after getting some of the responses to my post, I believe I will likely remove myself.


Sorry to hear that.



> It appears to me that no one wants to hear the good experiences that people have with a company,


That is a sad outlook that you have on things. :sad:



> you just want the bad and the ones that are not true.


Are you talking about me & what I want now? Or is that just a general statement?



> I am sick of the negativity!!! My father used to say "If you don't have anything good to say, don't say it at all".


I've heard that same saying before too (not from your father though). It is a decent bit of advice to live by in most situations and has surely helped me in numerous life situations. It however does not apply to the unique situation we have here where contractors (like yourself~) come "trying to find information on companies that they are looking to do business with". In my multiple years of reading this forum, I have seen probably hundreds of contractors either steered away from 'this' company or nudged toward 'that' company based on the posting of first hand experiences had by another contractor - good or bad. I have also posted many times over the years that experiences with a given company are NEVER typical, meaning I may have nothing but good experience with a company but another contractor may have nothing but bad from the same company.



> By no means am I saying that there would be contractors who didn't have some type of issues with their company, but I have not had any that they did not resolve. So I apologize if I wasn't negative enough for you!


No apology is needed. 
Good luck!


----------



## RServant (Jul 13, 2013)

PropPresPro said:


> I have a few weeks of experience. . .



You're hired!


----------

